# Gbatemp.net (official) merchandize? Will it ever be a thing?



## raystriker (Jul 14, 2016)

So...I'm not really sure where to post this, but since this post might touch on the topic of art, so why not.(Mods pls feel free to move this thread wherever appropriate).

So as you can tell, I've been on gbatemp for almost 5 years now. I've seen people come and go, sponsors change, death of the ttds and cyclops flashkarts etc 
But I've always wondered why we don't have any official gbatemp merchandise that people can buy so as to support our great community.

I'm sure some of our great artists could come up with awe-inspiring designs. Maybe there could be a contest for choosing the best graphics for t-shirts and hats?

C'mon whaddhya say?


----------



## Depravo (Jul 14, 2016)

You missed it.

http://gbatemp.net/threads/gbatemp-temporary-shirt-sale.395422/


----------



## wormdood (Jul 14, 2016)

raystriker said:


> But I've always wondered why we don't have any official gbatemp merchandise that people can buy so as to support our great community.


. . . like this



i bought one myself (you know supporting temp and all)
really though i would love to get tempwearz . . . a hoodie would be kick ass


----------



## raystriker (Jul 14, 2016)

wormdood said:


> . . . like this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*_* brings back memories
Yup, hoodies would be cool.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Depravo said:


> You missed it.
> 
> http://gbatemp.net/threads/gbatemp-temporary-shirt-sale.395422/


why not make it more frequent?

Perhaps there could a small competition every 2-3 months where a new gbatemp(related) approved design is chosen for the new campaigns held in the 2-3 month frequency. That way the design remains fresh and people get to buy nice stuff even if they missed the last sale.


----------



## wormdood (Jul 14, 2016)

raystriker said:


> Yup, hoodies would be cool.


talk to @p1ngpong maybe he can contact the shop he got them made at and order another batch


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 14, 2016)

Missed out on the DSTwo one.
Didn't had enough money ;_;
Luckily I do own a Temp shirt <З


----------



## wormdood (Jul 14, 2016)

DinohScene said:


> Missed out on the DSTwo one.
> Didn't had enough money ;_;
> Luckily I do own a Temp shirt <З


it was the opposite for me . . . hence


wormdood said:


> really though i would love to get tempwearz . . . a hoodie would be kick ass


----------



## raystriker (Jul 14, 2016)

So yeah, basically what I'm proposing is that this could really be a good thing.
New designs every 3 months (selected via competitions)
People get to buy stuff they really dig and help out the temp while they're at it.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



wormdood said:


> talk to @p1ngpong maybe he can contact the shop he got them made at and order another batch


I really hope this gets noticed by some of the temp heavy weights


----------



## CeeDee (Jul 26, 2016)

The reason there's no permanent merchandise is because the site's named GBA_*temp*_.


----------



## Fabax01 (Jul 26, 2016)

CeeDee said:


> The reason there's no permanent merchandise is because the site's named GBA_*temp*_.


You just blown my mind.
Either way, +1 for more merchandise, yay^


----------

